# Fall Tactics



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys, you got yourself a rookie turkey hunter here. I am wondering what tactics you use in the Fall. Will decoys and calling work like it does in the Spring? Do you need to find the roost and try to ambush? Anything you guys do that has worked, I'd be glad to hear about it.

Thanks in advance.
Adam


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The fall tactics that I have used.....

1. Ambush/drive. If you have two people hunting find a flock of birds and one person get on one end and hide. then other on the other side of the flock and just slowly work toward other person. One if not both of you will get some shotting.

2. Scatter the flock. Find the flock and make them scatter. Then set up one decoy and start to make some calls. Not as aggressive as you would in the spring. Some yelps and clucks.

3. Spot and stalk. This one you have to be very careful. Make sure nobody else is hunting the flock. Spot them and then try to either get ahead of them or get with in range for a shot.

I hope these have helped in some way. But be careful and make sure you are the only one hunting the flock that you see. Be safe and make sure of your target.

Chuck.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

If you find a flock shoot in a safe direction to scare em, about an hour later set out a decoy and try kee kee run calls


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Wait until we get some cold and snow, then find a rancher with a feedlot full of turkeys. He'll know the proper tactic.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I 2nd Horsager!! Farmers/Ranchers "love" :wink: turkeys. Most will let you on to thin the population.

H2OfowlND


----------

